# Sony Camcorder



## ksmcdonald (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a Sony Handycam DCR-SX63 and I need to know how to turn the audio off. I don't want any voices recording while I'm filming my sons basketball games. I found a volume, but it only gives me the choice of "normal" or "Low". I want to mute the audio.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Similarly to most camcorders it probably doesn't offer that option - if you don't want the audio you can dump it in the editing phase if you edit using software capable of this. 
If you don't want to edit at all your only solution is to dampen or block off the built in microphone - tape some tissue or soft cloth over the opening or if it is comfortable enough place a finger over the microphone opening on the camera.


----------



## ksmcdonald (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks! I thought that was the case. I did mute it in Movie Maker, I don't have any other software for editing. Maybe I'll try the "covering the microphone". Thanks for your help.


----------

